# lace doily i knit for my MIL



## persephonewillo (Jan 5, 2009)

i know, i know... a doily.  so old fashioned!  she has them all over the house though... all crocheted.

her favourite colour is red.  so i thought that for her birthday (which is today) i'd knit her her first red doily.

pardon the pins and the yellow kitchen towel in the background (which kind of makes the doily look rather orange when it's a lovely ruby red in real life).  i took the photos while it was blocking.  (blocking is a technique where you wet the wool project, pin it into shape, let it dry and voila!  it stays the shape you pinned it in).


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice. I use to know how too knit but its been ages. My neighbor taught me when i was like 10.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 6, 2009)

It's so pretty!  My mom really like doilies too, it's cute, and I'll admit that I have a few!  My sister crochets!


----------



## fillintheblank (Jan 6, 2009)

thats really nice! all I know how to knit are scarves : /


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, you've got some skills there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I can only dream of knitting something so beautiful!


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2009)

that's gorgeous!

was it knit from the in centre out?


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks everyone.

yes, it was knit from the center outward.  i improvised the edging.  i got the main part of the flower from a shawl pattern (for those of you who knit, it's in A Gathering of Lace... the Feather and Fan round shawl).

i like it... i think i may make a similar one for my mum out of some white silk/cashmere yarn i have laying around.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks real pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How long did it take?


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_thanks everyone.

yes, it was knit from the center outward.  i improvised the edging.  i got the main part of the flower from a shawl pattern (for those of you who knit, it's in A Gathering of Lace... the Feather and Fan round shawl).

i like it... i think i may make a similar one for my mum out of some white silk/cashmere yarn i have laying around._

 
Silk/cashmere... yummy!

I am going to check out that shawl - thanks for that!


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like that!

My Mom has doillies in quite a few places in the house too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

That is so pretty.  You are amazingly talented.  I am trying to pick up the basics of knitting.  I can cast on, knit and bind off, but I am purl-challenged. I can't even imagine the skill and patience that doily must have taken.  Bravo!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_very nice. I use to know how too knit but its been ages. My neighbor taught me when i was like 10._

 
haha me too! but i think i was 7, i was soooo into it

you did a great job!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks again everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(the silk cashmere yarn i mentioned earlier... i got it at colourmart.com.  i don't know if any of you knitters/crocheters/weavers have been there.  if you haven't, i recommend checking it out)


----------

